# Mowing with dew?



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

How does cutting with dew on the standing crop effect drying time? Are you better off waiting a couple of hours until dew burns off?

Sorry if this is a repeat topic. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Specifically with rubber roll conditioners. Thanks


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Personally, I wait until it's gone. With a disc mower and my high humidity, it's just more moisture I'd have to worry about. It's usually gone by 10 am....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Same here. I start mowing about 10-11AM. There may be some dew but most of it is gone. And this dovetails with the plant respiration cycle.

Ralph


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I start cutting when the dew is gone in sun, but there is still dew in the shade under my trees. That is usually around 10 AM or a bit later. Sometimes when I start the tractor tires get a bit wet, but if they are dripping wet I stop for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

With my old sickle haybine I can cut when it's sopping wet or bone dry, but not when it's just damp. When the grass is half dry it gets sticky and wraps around the rolls like no tomorrow.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I've cut either way-- never really noticed any difference. Course that's with a drum
mower in 100 degree Texas heat...

I've found that it usually will clean up the mower really well... sometimes if I've been
cutting a lot, the mower starts getting pretty sticky and encrusted with sap and dust and gunk...

Cutting for a little while when the dew's still on takes it right off and the machine
is clean as a new dime on bottom... up top, of course, is a different story... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Used to cut with the dew still on so I could be at work by 9 am. The stuff cut at 11 catches up to it and is ready to bale at the same time.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I like to cut with a dew on the ground. Seems to always cut better especially this time of the year when things dry out.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never paid much attention to dew when cutting. Raking and baling are a different story. There are times I have a large hay making window and will cut a field early in the morning, then go ted, rake or bale another place.

I suppose it may make a difference since the disc mower lays the grass over and could trap some of the dew.

With 100 degree days I am not sure it makes much difference.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I prefer to mow after the dew has burnt off, but I will mow through the dew, depending on my schedule.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Mowing is better done in the afternoon anyway . Hay is a photosythensis < probably not spelled right , plant and will have a higher sugar content in the afternoon and will test better also . ANY kind of hay . I know there are schedules and weather and things to do but iuf at all possible I usually don't start till after 2 in the afternoon


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Let's Compromise.

First the old wives tell us to cut after the dew to prevent the spread of fungal diseases.

Hay that is spread out full width behind the machine, will dry faster than hay that is dropped into a windrow. ..

Hay that has 5 hours of direct sunshine will be dried where the leaves are drier than 42% Moisture. That will stop the overnight respiration.

We all do what we have to do, and sometimes that does not fit when we are able to start and finish the job.

I try to start mowing 4 hours after sunrise, end cutting 5 hours before sunset.
My Moco can drop the hay to cover 85% of the ground. With a simple mower with no swath board I can cover 98% of the ground.

I try to rake or use the tedder starting at first light & to be finished by 4 hours after sunrise.

I seldom rake before the day before I expect to bale.

I start baling at 70% Relative Humidity measure at the ground level of the field to be baled.
( Note I have had the hay still wet with dew and the air, at eye level, being below 50% humidity. )

Nothing is cur and dry. This year I raked at 3 PM intending to knock all the leaves off and only have to deal with old stems. ( ! )

Nothing is cut and dry.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Since I got a discbine, I'll mow in the rain, I"ll mow in the dew, I'll mow in the dark and in the light, I'll mow with frost, but not with snow.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dill said:


> Since I got a discbine, I'll mow in the rain, I"ll mow in the dew, I'll mow in the dark and in the light, I'll mow with frost, but not with snow.


Do you like it Sam I am? Do you, tell us true!

Sorry, couldn't help myself! I have 3 kids under 6 years old so Dr. Suess gets read way to much around here!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I do not like green eggs and ham, but I'll mow anytime I can. Dew or not.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Depends on the dew. When we go through a dry spell the hay will hardly get damp. When we go through a wet spell the hay is just like it had been rain on a tenth of an inch or more.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

10-11a.m. for us......gives us about a 6 hour window to cut in, like to be through with cutting by 4 to leave 3-4 hours of direct sunlight on downed grass.....anything cut after that dries much slower. As with most things in the hay business, your experiences may differ.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Used to have hired man that showed up at 8:30 am and cut hay for about 4 hrs usually it was sopping wet when he started and when he quit the dew was burned off.Heck sometimes it was raining.Anyway what was cut with a dew was dry the same time as what was cut 4 hrs later.

At that time we cut 40 acres per day for 11 days weather permitting Worked good on paper but the weather usually threw it out of whack.


----------

